# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Cili qytet në Maqedoni ju pëlqen më shumë?

## babadimri

Qyteti qe ju doni Shkupi, tetova.....
cili ju pelqen votoni dhe diskutini si ka ana juaj
pesrhendetje
babadimri

----------


## malli

Te them te drejten asnje nga keto dy qytete si kam pare, por kam degjuar qe Tetova eshte e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## babadimri

Lus ata qe kane foto nga qytetet nga IRJM ti vendosim qe te mund te shohin njerezit foto. Ja po ju jap disa adresa ku mund te shikoni foto: tetova.com gostivari.com tetova.de po mundeni edhe me google te gjeni
pershendetje

PS Malli Kalaja e Tetoves eshte dicka e bukur ata qe kane hypur atje jane fascionuar. Eksiston legjenda e bukur familja e Abdyrahman Pashes kur sulmohet nga forcat e Dervish Cares nga kalaja ky beu8 don te sulmoje por nena e vet nuk el dhe terhiqen per Shkup. Keshtuqe Dervishj Cara e merr nen kontroll Tetoven. KA edhe legjenda tjera po keto mund ti lexoni ne faqe te ndryshme.

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

qyteti me i bukur nga ilirida esht Kercova me qe jam andeh vete po struga dhe oheri jan te bukur KERCOVA the best 4 me

----------


## DRIN FIERI

...per mua qyteti me i bukur eshte GUMENICA  qe ndodhet ne token shqipetare qe momentalisht eshte e pushtuar nga greket...

----------


## raku

struga eshte qytet i bukur megjithese i vogel...
kane ate uren qe kalon permes qytetit dhe kane gjithashtu korzen si i thone shqiptaret e maqedonise...

----------


## babadimri

Po edhe Manastiri eshte qytet i bukur edhe kam shume nostalgji per kete qytet. qe mediat e Shqiperise me paciperi i thone shpesh Bitol e zoti ua thafte gojen

----------


## As^Dibrane

Ejjj po Dibra ime qe eshte si nje yll i vogel i bukur, te pakten per mua keshtu eshte, por nga tjerat qytete do e vecoja Ohrin i cili eshte i mrekullueshem. Puthje nga Dibra e Madhe me 7 minare

----------


## babadimri

Po sa e bukur eshte edhe Kumanova!

----------


## Usama

Ke te drejte , Kumanova eshte nje nga qytetet me te mdhaja te Maqedonise ,po mos te harrojme edhe nga me trimereshat e shqiptarise.
tung

----------


## LemonDrop

Une kam vizituar Gostivarin, Tetoven, Shkupin, Ohrin dhe Strugen.

I preferuari im mbetet Ohri.

----------


## Mr_Right

Ne Maqedoni nuk kam qene ndo njehere por kam degjuar se Tetova eshte qyteti me i bukur.
Edhe kam degjuar se Tetova eshte nje nga qytet me me shum shqiptar ne te gjith trojet shqiptare.

----------


## Larsus

tetova eshte e bukur..maqedonsit (joshqiptaret) jane nder me te keqijte atje...nuk e pranojne qe gjysma e qytetit eshte shqiptare..dhe ne shkup..me ka bere pershtypje ajo kisha ne qender..po, ohri ehste i kendshem

----------


## DeuS

Ne Maqedoni kam kaluar pushimet dy vera rradhazi , plus qe edhe me volejbollin kemi ndenjur nja tre jave ne nje qytet te larget , " Strumice " me duket se quhej. Dmth me ka rastisur ti bredh pak fare ca qytete por qytet me te bukur dhe me mikprites se " STRUGA " nuk shijova. Apo s'jam lare perdite ne ate lumin e lezetshem aty. Edhe ne Oher ndenja ca dite por prape se kuptoj pse Struga me terhiqte me teper. Ndoshta ato shoket qe jetonin aty dhe ambienti nga shoqeria e tyre behej me i kendshem. Katnar jane por vallai katunet e atyre atje jane me klas se gjysma e qyteteve shqiptare. 

Pershendetje !

----------


## babadimri

MUa me pelqejne te gjitha qytetet po kam nje nostalgji te madhe per Manastirin qe e kane harruar te gjithe. Oh sa i bukur eshte manastiri qyteti qe na jep mundesine te komunikojme ta flasim gjuhen e bukur shqipe

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

KERCOVA ESHT QYTETI ME I BUKUR DHE OHERI Kercova dhe besttttttttttttttttttttttttttt i love Kercova

----------


## As^Dibrane

Ani de mire Kumanova me ka pelqy se tepermi per zemergjeresine edhe pse kam qen vec nje here, por Ohrin per arsye te vecanta e duaaaaaaaaa shumeeeeeee ( megjithse me vjen inat te them se me Ohri thuaja nuk na perket me ne se gjith ato shqiptare aty jan tanime turq)

----------


## DriniM

Sipas mendimit tim Studenti Blu paska bërë një përshkrim të bukur të vyrtyteve të qytetarëve të qyteteve tona në Iliridë .

Për bukuri si qytete unë kisha me i radhitur kështu :-
Struga ,
Ohri ,
Manastiri ,
Shkupi ,
Tetova ,
Dibra ,
Kumanova ,
Gostivari dhe 
Kërçova .

Por kuptohet që siecili ka shijen e vetë e mbi të gjitha është edhe ndjenja e folesë - vendlindjes .
Por unë qytetin tim nuk e vednosa as në tre të parat ,u mundova të jem sa më real .

----------


## ChloeS

Vallaj kom qen ne maqedoni dy here para nja 3-4 vjetesh dhe veni qe me pelqe shuuuuum fare eshte Ohri....
Ajo xhiroja ke rruga me gura tamom si xhiroja ne Tiron...
Njish fare eshte...Me ka mor molli me shku prap.

----------


## TheGenius007

Po Kërçova osht ma e mejra se te gjith qytetet tjera te maqedonis.

----------

